# Poll - your results so far.



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

In an effort to see the real results please respond to the poll. Leave additional comments if you wish.


1. The marriage is over!!!

2. The marriage was saved!!!

3. She's still on the fence, its a work in progress.

4. He's still on the fence, its a work in progress.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm so interested to see what the percentages are gonna be? I was thinking along the lines of 60% failure, 40% saved, but that might be hopelessly optimistic.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

We were separated for almost 2 years, back together for nine months now and going strong...hey my friends, been awhile!!!


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy for you DJF! Very encouraging to hear!


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Its as dead as a dead thing.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been sober for over a year, we've been going to church group and in counseling together for over a year...I won't say it's been easy, but it has been rewarding!!!


----------

